# a dam at nimisila



## cbhutch (Sep 7, 2005)

hello friends and neighbors,
this is my first post, so bear with me.........
just looking for a bit of help...recently discovered nimisila and have been looking for some prime spots. was told there is a dam somewhere, but i have a map of nimisila and i don't see any dam. can anyone tell me where it is? muchas gracias!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

CB

Go to "Mapquest" then type in South Main Street, Akron, OH. At the SW portion of the lake on Main are 2 roads, Meek & Killinger the road in between is Jones Dr. If you drive back to the end there is a parking area. If you walk all the way east from there, 2,000 ft is where the dam is. I hope you where wanting to fish the lake and not below it.

I should be there tonite to see if "mastercatman's" Flatheads are there (see below).

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?p=104930#post104930

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The dam is on the southwest end of the lake. Water around 30' that drops off pretty fast. Quite a few snags if bottom fishing from shore. The spillway is to the far east of the dam structure, but doesn't provide much fishing below it, unless you're looking for carp. Here's a decent link to see the location of the dam, as well as some underwater islands offshore of the dam:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=akron,+ohio&ll=40.929143,-81.526000&spn=0.011751,0.020262&t=h&hl=en


----------



## cbhutch (Sep 7, 2005)

much obliged for the assistance. was told that bass can be caught on flies near the dam. am teaching my roomate to fly fish, so i thought it might be worth a try. besides, we are both getting bored of catching bluegills! also, i meant to post on the northeast ohio forum as opposed to this one, anyone know how to switch?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't overlook the very shallow slop (weeds/pads) near Christman road and by the road in the state park/camping area. Use topwater bass flies and hold on -- frogs or big bugs. You can wade out a bit in some of these areas to get a better lane for backcasts.


----------

